# VW Running Boards unavailable



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

I recently ordered VW running boards from a dealer online and got an email back stating:

“Right now I am unable to get these running boards from VW. They have them on a block due to quality issues and there is no release date available. I have refunded you in full. Sorry for any inconvenience.” 

Has anyone heard of this or is there anyone who can verify?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Can't speak to running boards but the roof rack bars are in the same boat. They are apparently switching suppliers on the roof bars and have none in stock and no update on availability. There are a few dealers across the country hoarding the few roof rack bars that they have and selling them for full MSRP.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Tim K said:


> Can't speak to running boards but the roof rack bars are in the same boat. They are apparently switching suppliers on the roof bars and have none in stock and no update on availability. There are a few dealers across the country hoarding the few roof rack bars that they have and selling them for full MSRP.


I just got the cross bars from the Flemington, NJ VW dealer for $365. They had them in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> I recently ordered VW running boards from a dealer online and got an email back stating:
> 
> “Right now I am unable to get these running boards from VW. They have them on a block due to quality issues and there is no release date available. I have refunded you in full. Sorry for any inconvenience.”
> 
> ...


quality issue? I have one on, should I be concerned?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> quality issue? I have one on, should I be concerned?


YES! Just send them to me, and I'll properly dispose of them for you.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> YES! Just send them to me, and I'll properly dispose of them for you.


hahaha! Blood, sweat, and tears to put those on. The only way that is coming off, is by other means lol. Maybe it will fall off due to this quality issue


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Ouch. Like I said, some dealers are hoarding them and selling for MSRP. I think I will wait until they release the new ones... hopefully that is before ski season starts.... otherwise someone is going to make a nice profit on me!


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

I had ordered a set at the end of May from ECS, and they were backordered at that time. Yesterday, I pinged them again since it was two and a half months since I had ordered, and they were still backordered.

Tonight, much to my surprise, I got a shipping notification from ECS. I should have a set next Thursday. Now their website listing for them is changed to say that they will ship in two days.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

There is this one on eBay from Quirkparts

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-NEW-20...=3229118509676526efc6473b4429aad267c608e7df3b


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

https://parts.winnervw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

*DesertFox* said:


> https://parts.winnervw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html


That’s a really good price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

I placed an order with another dealer so hopefully they have them in stock. I’m a little concerned about what the “quality issues” may be but I haven’t heard any bad reviews around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

macaddict said:


> That’s a really good price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


then they'll kill you with the shipping! The eBay one is free shipping so depending on how much they'll charge for shipping or better yet, if that dealer is local that you can pick it up?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Shipping to me is: not bad

Cart Subtotal$514.80
Shipping & Handling$34.95
Total
$549.75
CONTINUE SHOPPING
VIEW CART


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> Shipping to me is: not bad
> 
> Cart Subtotal$514.80
> Shipping & Handling$34.95
> ...


Yup same here. But they hit you with this clause (see picture) which surely you will get a call since this is considered oversized item. I had this happened to me before. They were quoting me about $100 (and that could change once they actually put the order through). I ended up cancelling it. So i would caution for you to take that $34.95 with a grain of salt. The only other time that a dealer actually honored that price was when I ordered my Urban Loader. It was the same thing, shipping was $34.95 and it got me excited. It was Hawk VW Joliet. The person I was dealing with did honor it (nice guy) but it took a long long long time (literally like 4-5 months) for it to arrive. There is no guarantee that other dealerships you order from will do it the same. Just providing some caution


----------



## Leifscar (Mar 1, 2014)

I got a pair of cross bars for my Atlas from Amazon, extruded aluminum, lockable, been on 2 years with zero corrosion and securely hold a big Thule box. They look great (I think better than the dealer ones) and they cost $45.00.


----------



## Leifscar (Mar 1, 2014)

And the shipping was free (Amazon Prime).


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Leifscar said:


> I got a pair of cross bars for my Atlas from Amazon, extruded aluminum, lockable, been on 2 years with zero corrosion and securely hold a big Thule box. They look great (I think better than the dealer ones) and they cost $45.00.


Do you remember which ones or what seller? If the factory ones aren't available come ski season I'll be looking for an alternative.


----------



## Leifscar (Mar 1, 2014)

I got the Cargoloc but there are over 50 different ones on Amazon so take your pick.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ordered from another dealer. We will see if they honor this shipping cost:


Part NumberPart NamePriceQuantityTotal
3CN-071-691-DMLAluminum Side Steps$504.901$504.90

Subtotal: $504.90
Standard Shipping: $17.17
Discount: -$25.25
Total: $496.82


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Which dealer is this? And how did you get the additional discount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> Ordered from another dealer. We will see if they honor this shipping cost:
> 
> 
> Part NumberPart NamePriceQuantityTotal
> ...


 good luck! Also there is a 15% rebate going on with accessories right now. You can get additional when you submit the purchase and receipt


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> good luck! Also there is a 15% rebate going on with accessories right now. You can get additional when you submit the purchase and receipt


I tried to submit the rebate but for some reason it wouldn’t accept the part number for the running boards. I used the rebate last month and everything was eligible. Maybe the running boards aren’t eligible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

macaddict said:


> Which dealer is this? And how did you get the additional discount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered from bamwholesaleparts.com. I believe they are a dealer in Ohio. The additional discount was promo code VW5. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> I tried to submit the rebate but for some reason it wouldn’t accept the part number for the running boards. I used the rebate last month and everything was eligible. Maybe the running boards aren’t eligible?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was eligible when I submitted mine.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*Volkswagen 15% Accessories Rebate Eligible Products* Q3 2019: July 1, 2019 – September 30, 2019*

Volkswagen 15% Accessories Rebate Eligible Products*
Q3 2019: July 1, 2019 – September 30, 2019

https://www.volkswagenrebates.com/pdf/VW018EligibleAccessories.pdf


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> Volkswagen 15% Accessories Rebate Eligible Products*
> Q3 2019: July 1, 2019 – September 30, 2019
> 
> https://www.volkswagenrebates.com/pdf/VW018EligibleAccessories.pdf


 wow they did take it off! Only the Tiguan's side steps are there. It was eligible when I bought them last year. Must be because of that quality issue they are having.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> Shipping to me is: not bad
> 
> Cart Subtotal$514.80
> Shipping & Handling$34.95
> ...


so did dealer honor your shipping?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> Volkswagen 15% Accessories Rebate Eligible Products*
> Q3 2019: July 1, 2019 – September 30, 2019
> 
> https://www.volkswagenrebates.com/pdf/VW018EligibleAccessories.pdf


here is the approval email for the steps from last year's rebate. It is highlighted in yellow


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got a ship notification on the running boards so I guess they are honoring the shipping cost, pretty good deal. 

ORDER #2314x

Hello, 
The following items have shipped via FedEx. Your tracking number(s): 789382xxxxxxxx

Part NumberPart NamePriceQuantityTotal
3CN-071-691-DMLAluminum Side Steps$504.901$504.90

Subtotal: $504.90
Estimated Standard Shipping: $17.17
Discount: -$25.25
Total: $496.82


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> Just got a ship notification on the running boards so I guess they are honoring the shipping cost, pretty good deal.
> 
> ORDER #2314x
> 
> ...


indeed it is! would be sweeter if they didn't remove the rebate. You are lucky man!!! I'm thinking if they are trying to get rid of their inventory because of this said Quality Issue. But good deal nonetheless! I'm going to start to look at other items there that I might get on the cheaper side.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> indeed it is! would be sweeter if they didn't remove the rebate. You are lucky man!!! I'm thinking if they are trying to get rid of their inventory because of this said Quality Issue. But good deal nonetheless! I'm going to start to look at other items there that I might get on the cheaper side.


Could be true, I haven't seen any posts around here about any issues so knocking on wood...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> Could be true, I haven't seen any posts around here about any issues so knocking on wood...


 yes, I have them on and so good so far. I've even used it to reach the roof when I'm cleaning. And I'm 3 bills heavy🤣


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Running boards arrived (no issues with the $17 shipping). Got them installed today. Total PITA but worth it, my kids can get in and out by themselves now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Looks good man! Definitely was a pain in 1 side i remember but then the other side was a breeze haha! Just noticed that BAM wholesale is not a specific VW Dealer. So that is why I think the shipping was ok. It didn't seem to have that fine print!


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Justin7983 said:


> I ordered from bamwholesaleparts.com. I believe they are a dealer in Ohio. The additional discount was promo code VW5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That discount promo code doesn't seem to work for me. Do you have another one or can point me to where you got it from?


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

*DesertFox* said:


> https://parts.winnervw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Aluminum-Side-Steps/70042332/3CN071691DML.html


They just emailed me and told me:


> UPS IS CHARGING US 100.00 DOLLARS TO SHIP THIS ITEM WE CAN REFUND THE ITEM & CANCEL OR YOU CAN CHARGE THE ACOUNT FOR THE DIFFERENCE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENECE


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

macaddict said:


> That discount promo code doesn't seem to work for me. Do you have another one or can point me to where you got it from?


They must have ended that promo. Try SAVE5 instead. 

Still the cheapest place to order from, especially if they honor the cheap shipping. My shipping was only $17 from them which is crazy considering the size of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Local Dealer to match the price?*

I got a local dealer to match another on-line dealer price and picked them up from the dealer to save on the shipping. The box is about 5' long and 40-50 lbs. so $100 to ship UPS is possible.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

macaddict said:


> They just emailed me and told me:


This is exactly what I was referring to in my previous posts. I already had this happen to me. WOuld be interested DesertFox experience when he put his order through. The difference as I was mentioning , with BAM auto as they do not seem to be a VW dealer. This issue with shipping price seems to only occur with the VW dealers.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> This is exactly what I was referring to in my previous posts. I already had this happen to me. WOuld be interested DesertFox experience when he put his order through. The difference as I was mentioning , with BAM auto as they do not seem to be a VW dealer. This issue with shipping price seems to only occur with the VW dealers.


I found out that BAM is actually a VW dealer. Brunswick Auto Mart in Ohio. They are multi brand dealer, maybe that makes a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Justin7983 said:


> I found out that BAM is actually a VW dealer. Brunswick Auto Mart in Ohio. They are multi brand dealer, maybe that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahh maybe! unless somebody over there messed up haha.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Got the running boards delivered today from Bam Wholesale. Shipped was $504.90

Love the look. It just looks like it has a more finished look. 

It is definitely a 2 person job due to the weight. 

You can’t put both wheels on the side on ramps because when you reverse to get off the ramps, it hits the running boards. Only lift the front tire with a ramp. 

I’m also sporting the cross bars on the roof. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

macaddict said:


> Got the running boards delivered today from Bam Wholesale. Shipped was $504.90
> 
> Love the look. It just looks like it has a more finished look.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Nice to see they are still honoring the shipping. I did the install by myself and it was a major PITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

macaddict said:


> You can’t put both wheels on the side on ramps because when you reverse to get off the ramps, it hits the running boards. Only lift the front tire with a ramp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, we used one ramp for the back wheel on the side we are working on. The side steps almost acts like a side skirt visually!


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

macaddict said:


> Got the running boards delivered today from Bam Wholesale. Shipped was $504.90
> 
> Love the look. It just looks like it has a more finished look.
> 
> ...


Could you tell me what cross bars part number and where you purchased from?
Than you


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Vsm said:


> Could you tell me what cross bars part number and where you purchased from?
> Than you


Part number: 3CN-071-151 

I got it at the VW dealer in Flemington, NJ. They had it in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I want the AMP ones. I wish they make them for the Atlas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

*Changing your tire with running boards*

I remember reading something when I had my running boards installed last year that suggested once you add them you'll need to make some add'l modification or need some add'l part regarding changing your tires using the VW tire jack. Do you recall anything like that? Thanks.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

DerekBlain said:


> I remember reading something when I had my running boards installed last year that suggested once you add them you'll need to make some add'l modification or need some add'l part regarding changing your tires using the VW tire jack. Do you recall anything like that? Thanks.


The OEM set comes with an adapter for the jack that adds about 2 inches to its height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

yup, that is right.

this is the part but as Macaddict stated, it comes with the side steps

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2...ter-Replacement-Part/70042330/000093860A.html


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

macaddict said:


> Got the running boards delivered today from Bam Wholesale. Shipped was $504.90
> 
> Love the look. It just looks like it has a more finished look.
> 
> ...


My running boards should be arrived tomorrow from Bam.
Do you have a full video for installation?
Thank you


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

https://youtu.be/Qv4caEYO-JA


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> https://youtu.be/Qv4caEYO-JA


Thank you!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Vsm said:


> Thank you!


Hey, I thought I saw something from you asking about this one retainer bolt in the undercarriage plastic. I don't see it anymore though. Anyways, did you get it sorted out? I was trying to remember what we did that's why I couldn't answer. But we essentially used a pick tool to assist so we can squeeze it and let loose. Hopefully it worked out for you.


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> Hey, I thought I saw something from you asking about this one retainer bolt in the undercarriage plastic. I don't see it anymore though. Anyways, did you get it sorted out? I was trying to remember what we did that's why I couldn't answer. But we essentially used a pick tool to assist so we can squeeze it and let loose. Hopefully it worked out for you.


Yes. I finally figured it out. Hold them straight and push down so it became loose to pull the cover out.
Thank you.


----------



## Prgrmerror (Oct 3, 2019)

New owner 2019 SEL. I picked up a set of running boards from eBay. Probably not the smartest but done. The brackets are not identical to oem and the hardware is similar but not exactly the same. My question is about the anchor points. The cover is not in the way of these brackets it has a leg that slips under. The holes on the vehicle have plugs but they seem like they are in thin soft rocker metal. Is there a second set of plugs under the cover? Am I suppose to use the plugged holes just under the door in front of the lip? There are 5. 2 of them have plugs that were in place before painting and 3 after. Anyone here do aftermarket and know?


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Prgrmerror said:


> New owner 2019 SEL. I picked up a set of running boards from eBay. Probably not the smartest but done. The brackets are not identical to oem and the hardware is similar but not exactly the same. My question is about the anchor points. The cover is not in the way of these brackets it has a leg that slips under. The holes on the vehicle have plugs but they seem like they are in thin soft rocker metal. Is there a second set of plugs under the cover? Am I suppose to use the plugged holes just under the door in front of the lip? There are 5. 2 of them have plugs that were in place before painting and 3 after. Anyone here do aftermarket and know?


Once you take the plastic undercarriage covers, you will see another set of anchor points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Try this Thread for more Instructions*



Prgrmerror said:


> New owner 2019 SEL. I picked up a set of running boards from eBay. Probably not the smartest but done. The brackets are not identical to oem and the hardware is similar but not exactly the same. My question is about the anchor points. The cover is not in the way of these brackets it has a leg that slips under. The holes on the vehicle have plugs but they seem like they are in thin soft rocker metal. Is there a second set of plugs under the cover? Am I suppose to use the plugged holes just under the door in front of the lip? There are 5. 2 of them have plugs that were in place before painting and 3 after. Anyone here do aftermarket and know?


For more info on Running Boards and installation I'd suggest this other thread where there are several posts and pics or links to pics detailing the process.
It does take a while and a helper makes the job much easier.
Good Luck.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8808090-Side-step-running-board/page2&highlight=boards


----------



## Prgrmerror (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks, I see them in a picture on the other thread. Very helpful.


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Prgrmerror said:


> New owner 2019 SEL. I picked up a set of running boards from eBay. Probably not the smartest but done. The brackets are not identical to oem and the hardware is similar but not exactly the same. My question is about the anchor points. The cover is not in the way of these brackets it has a leg that slips under. The holes on the vehicle have plugs but they seem like they are in thin soft rocker metal. Is there a second set of plugs under the cover? Am I suppose to use the plugged holes just under the door in front of the lip? There are 5. 2 of them have plugs that were in place before painting and 3 after. Anyone here do aftermarket and know?


You should get at bamwholesaleparts.com, the cheapest and quickest
with their 5% off, would taking care its shipping. Mine was $20 shipping, on 2 sets of running boards, 2 sets of water rear plash guards, 2 sets of water front plash guards, and 1 windshield cover.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Vsm said:


> You should get at bamwholesaleparts.com, the cheapest and quickest
> with their 5% off, would taking care its shipping. Mine was $20 shipping, on 2 sets of running boards, 2 sets of water rear plash guards, 2 sets of water front plash guards, and 1 windshield cover.


I can’t believe they haven’t caught on with the shipping cost yet. My running boards were $17 to ship, it had to cost them much more than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Justin7983 said:


> I can’t believe they haven’t caught on with the shipping cost yet. My running boards were $17 to ship, it had to cost them much more than that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What happened was when I placed those on the cart it showed $20ish, in tablet. 
So, Next morning, I was ready to purchase then it went up to $136ish. So, thought it was cookies, then tried laptop again, it was $136 shipping still. 

When went home after work around 10PM, I tried to see if its shipping fee goes back to $20ish. And yes it did. I immediately purchased.


----------



## Prgrmerror (Oct 3, 2019)

Vsm said:


> You should get at bamwholesaleparts.com, the cheapest and quickest
> with their 5% off, would taking care its shipping. Mine was $20 shipping, on 2 sets of running boards, 2 sets of water rear plash guards, 2 sets of water front plash guards, and 1 windshield cover.



I went to their site. They state for 2018. Can someone confirm they installed them on a 2019 please. I took the return shipping hit on the eBay set and returned them.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Prgrmerror said:


> I went to their site. They state for 2018. Can someone confirm they installed them on a 2019 please. I took the return shipping hit on the eBay set and returned them.


I installed them on a 2019 model year Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Prgrmerror said:


> I went to their site. They state for 2018. Can someone confirm they installed them on a 2019 please. I took the return shipping hit on the eBay set and returned them.


it is for both 2018 and 2019. Get it while you can. Seems they discontinued it.
I installed, it looks great and practical as well.


----------

